# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Phục hồi - rebuid and retrofit Brother TC225

## solero

Chả là em thích em này đã lâu, từ khi bác LEDUC, Nhat Son, Ga con, Huudong ... có post lên diễn đàn thì lại càng thêm máu.

Nay may mắn có được 1 em TC-225 nên lập ra topic này nhằm chia sẻ và trao đổi kinh nghiệm về chế cháo dòng TC của Brother này.

Mong các cụ đã, đang, sẽ và yêu thích em này vào chém cho xôm.

----------

Mechanic, nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

cho xem bản full HD không che đi nào  :Big Grin:

----------

CNC FANUC, nhatson

----------


## buithonamk42

Để sở hữu được em này thì giá khoảng bao nhiêu vậy bác? bác show ít ảnh và chia sẻ kinh nghiệm cho anh em tham khảo với

----------


## terminaterx300

em cũng chả bik nữa ............. bác đề pa cái cho vui :v

----------


## cuongmay

mình đang muốn sở hữu em này nhưng sau 1 hồi ngắm nghía thấy trục z hạ xuống hết thì miệng chén côn còn cách mặt bàn hơn 2 tấc vậy thì làm sao gá dao mà phay hở các bác .đúng là máy chuyên dùng cho khoan mà .

----------


## nhatson

> mình đang muốn sở hữu em này nhưng sau 1 hồi ngắm nghía thấy trục z hạ xuống hết thì miệng chén côn còn cách mặt bàn hơn 2 tấc vậy thì làm sao gá dao mà phay hở các bác .đúng là máy chuyên dùng cho khoan mà .


eto 100mm, cán dao bt30 thêm 70mm nữa

----------


## hoahong102

nghe đồn con này phay không hiệu quả lắm nhưng khoan với taro thì khỏi nói, mua bt30 của bạn trên thái nguyên 35k cho đủ mâm dao cũng không tốn kém lắm

----------


## solero

> nghe đồn con này phay không hiệu quả lắm nhưng khoan với taro thì khỏi nói, mua bt30 của bạn trên thái nguyên 35k cho đủ mâm dao cũng không tốn kém lắm


Đầu kẹp dao BT30 nhà sản xuất ra mà  :Big Grin: , vì cái đầu dao rẻ nên mới phải mua máy có BT30 đấy. Con này dự định chạy kim loại mềm thôi ka ka.

P/s: bản full không che thì chưa có nhưng bản có che thì có rồi.

----------

nhatson, ppgas

----------


## CNC FANUC

Con này chuyên drill và tap, phay ko ngon trừ phay ren ngoài và ren lỗ

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

> Con này chuyên drill và tap, phay ko ngon trừ phay ren ngoài và ren lỗ


Em thì nghĩ ngược lại, các bác cứ youtube xem em ấy thể hiện
Em đang dùng 1 con TC 218 dùng cũng 2 năm nay chỉ bị 1 lỗi nhỏ là lò xo rút dao bị yếu còn lại em thấy good

----------


## solero

EM TC-225 quẩy sắt đây các cụ.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Em thì nghĩ ngược lại, các bác cứ youtube xem em ấy thể hiện
> Em đang dùng 1 con TC 218 dùng cũng 2 năm nay chỉ bị 1 lỗi nhỏ là lò xo rút dao bị yếu còn lại em thấy good


Em thì em thích thực tế hơn

----------


## CKD

Không thể đem so dòng này với mấy con mill được, cũng như không so với mấy con mill diy.
- Diy máy không nói là không làm tốt được, cũng không nói không làm cứng vững, chính xác. Những điều này phụ thuộc vào yếu tố thiết kế & công nghệ của người làm.
- Xác máy thì tất nhiên xác chuyên phay sẽ cứng hớn xác con chuyên taro rồi. Nhưng chuyên taro không phải là yếu, chỉ là không "trâu bò" so với mấy con kia thôi. Còn so với DIY thì phải tuỳ điều kiện, tuỳ thời điểm, tuỳ tùm lum thứ mới biết được tốt xấu.

Theo quan điểm cá nhân, thì mấy con này là ngon. Đảm bảo tiêu chí ngon bổ rẻ.

----------


## truongkiet

xác em này giờ khoảng bao nhiêu vậy có ai biết ko?

----------


## solero

> xác em này giờ khoảng bao nhiêu vậy có ai biết ko?


Với máy tapping thì: 
- Xác không điện, không motor, không spindle tầm 20-35tr tùy máy
- Xác nguyên bản, điện đóm motor đầy đủ tầm 35-50tr tùy máy

Với máy hạng nặng thì em chịu. Trước có bác chào xác máy 7 tấn gá 65-70tr

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Kem cho em biết kiểu công khai hay mật thư cũng được , xác máy mấy con này hơi bị ngon đó , giá rẻ hơn cả máy em làm , thôi bỏ mẹ nó cái vụ DIY , mua về cho lành. Cha nào bán cho bác cái giá gì rẻ dữ ??? em cũng từng thấy con máy fanuc tapping giá 25tr ,cho cái khung trơn, không điện đóm nặng 2 tấn , hành trình cũng 400-600 chứ không chơi , nhưng rơ cái visme tầm chục độ à ... còn phần xác thì màu nó đỏ lòm từ ray tới bệ luôn ấy . Nhưng 25 tr được cái khung vuông chuẩn thì chẳng còn gì than phiền cả , do nhà em chật quá không kham nổi mấy em trên tấn.

----------


## solero

> Bác Kem cho em biết kiểu công khai hay mật thư cũng được , xác máy mấy con này hơi bị ngon đó , giá rẻ hơn cả máy em làm , thôi bỏ mẹ nó cái vụ DIY , mua về cho lành. Cha nào bán cho bác cái giá gì rẻ dữ ??? em cũng từng thấy con máy fanuc tapping giá 25tr ,cho cái khung trơn, không điện đóm nặng 2 tấn , hành trình cũng 400-600 chứ không chơi , nhưng rơ cái visme tầm chục độ à ... còn phần xác thì màu nó đỏ lòm từ ray tới bệ luôn ấy . Nhưng 25 tr được cái khung vuông chuẩn thì chẳng còn gì than phiền cả , do nhà em chật quá không kham nổi mấy em trên tấn.


Đã PM vào chỗ kín.

Các cụ cho hỏi dàn điện của em này (AC Servo Analog) mua mạch của robot 3T hay Letech về chạy mach 3 Pulse Dir có ngon không ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

sao không liên lạc bên Hiệp Phát , bên ấy có phát triển controller riêng cho mấy em công nghiệp như thế này mà .

----------


## cuongmay

đã dùng dc servo của 3T thì thấy là mạch đáp ứng tồi , bảo vệ cũng kém , dc đã thế nên chẳng dám thử ac ,khôngh biết giờ có cải tiến gì chưa. bác hi sinh thử của letech xem sao .

----------


## cuongmay

à bác solero cho hỏi con này hành trình x được bao nhiêu. nghe láng máng bác GaCon nói mở giới hạn an toàn thì lên được hơn 500 nếu có điều kiện thì bác xem giúp .

----------


## solero

> à bác solero cho hỏi con này hành trình x được bao nhiêu. nghe láng máng bác GaCon nói mở giới hạn an toàn thì lên được hơn 500 nếu có điều kiện thì bác xem giúp .


Hành trình theo spec của mày TC-225 là XYZ - 420x300x250. Còn mở được bao nhiu em cũng chưa rõ ạ.

----------

cuongmay

----------


## CKD

> Hành trình theo spec của mày TC-225 là XYZ - 420x300x250. Còn mở được bao nhiu em cũng chưa rõ ạ.


Bỏ cử an toàn thì chắc thêm được từ 50-100mm ạ.

----------

cuongmay

----------


## Ga con

Hi cụ Kem, em có làm chính xác trên con này rồi nên có chút góp ý như sau:

- Tháo hết cữ mềm (công tắc hành trình) máy chạy được 510 x 400 so với hành trình công bố. Cái này chưa tính cữ cứng (vẫn giữ lại cục cao su chặn trên vít me). Riêng Z thì không thay đổi được.

- Con TC-225 này spindle rất gấu, 2 bạc 7209C + 2 cái 7008C, e test lên 10.000RPM vẫn không hề nóng (nạp mỡ xịn anh Nam CNC cho  :Cool: ). Tuy nhiên cái khớp nối nó bằng thép nặng quá, lại cân bằng động ở 6000rpm nên lên chừng trên 6500 là nó rung quá trời. Spindle zin của nó công suất ~4.1 kW - 6.000rpm, e thay con motor của TC218 (chừng hơn 3kW) vào nên chạy lên đến 10.000rpm với điều kiện phải cân lại hoặc làm lại khớp nối. Với cấu hình spindle nặng, vững, bàn máy nặng, việc nó băm sắt như trong video hoàn toàn chả có gì khó khăn.

- Brother đời càng cũ thì càng gấu, dùng ray vít me loại chính xác cao của Tsubaki cấp chính xác e nghĩ phải cở P hoặc UP. Các loại đời sau này dùng ray vít THK loại thường nên không bằng đời trước được. Qua khảo sát thực tế nhiều máy, không riêng gì Brother, với tuổi + thời gian làm việc trên 20 năm, vít me ray trượt đã mòn nhiều, e tháo ra bi nó cũng không còn tròn nữa, nên việc phục hồi là bắt buộc. Với vít me có thể thay thế bi (dễ làm vì dễ mua, loại 1/8" dương 4 gauge ngoài Tạ Uyên mua có) còn ray trượt thì không tìm ra (5.05mm ~ 0.2"). Ngoài bãi họ phục hồi máy cũng làm như mình, đo từng viên bi để thay thế. Không bảo trì thì máy nào cũng rơ như nhau thôi.

Tuy nhiên đúng là máy không chuyên phay nên ray vít có phần khiêm tốn, như TC225 trục Z vít me 25 double nut, ray 30; trục XY ray 25 vít 20 single nut ngắn ngủn. Có điều kiện e thay thế cho nó gấu. Nhưng việc phay không ảnh hưởng nhiều, do mấy lý do e nêu trên (bàn nặng, spindle gấu), nên cỡ con máy chế như của anh Tuấn bàn phím e là không có cửa so với nó đâu.

Spindle ngoài gấu dùng AC servo dữ, một cái nữa là về tốc độ thay dao thì chắc chắn không có dòng nào qua được mấy em này  :Cool:  (thay dao xa nhất chắc mất chừng 3S tính từ lúc bắt đầu cấp lệnh).

- Với đời cỡ TC225 kể cả TC2*7 thì... hoàn toàn không nên để lại controller zin. Có nhiều lý do, ngoài quá cũ thì rất khó xài, một số lệnh nó support rất kỳ quặc, bộ nhớ bé, kiếm cái cáp DNC cho nó cũng ná thở (vì e chả biết đấu ra sao, lên mạng tìm hoa cả mắt). Có điều đồ zin nó chạy ghê lắm đó, motor XY Sanyo ~500W -4500rpm (max 6000rpm và có thể đến 10000rpm), Z ~ 750W max 5000rpm, đồ mình thay vào không đạt tốc độ.

Theo em mấy con này rất đáng để nâng cấp làm lại.

@ anh NamCNC: anh đừng mơ con nào nặng dưới 1 tấn, cái khung dưới nó đổ cục bê tông nặng trịch. Ngày trước e bán con TC217 cho Mr Nhatson (35T) nặng 1.2T là nhẹ nhất luôn, con đó mọi thứ còn mới + ngon, chưa hề rơ món nào, spindle êm ái. Con 225 nặng gần 1.8T tuy gấu hơn mà cũ hơn nhiều quá nên bán rẻ hơn mà không ai mua, e để lại xài luôn, nhưng phải làm lại hầu như toàn bộ ray vít :Stick Out Tongue: .

PS: con của em đang chờ bộ controller về, đợi mãi mà chưa thấy. Cắm máy tính chạy tạm tạm OK.

Thanks.

----------

cuongmay, duonghoang, h-d, Luyến, Nam CNC, nhatson, solero

----------


## nhatson

hờ hờ lúc mua 217 hỏi cụ bán con 225 cụ bao để lại xài mờ

----------


## solero

> Hi cụ Kem, em có làm chính xác trên con này rồi nên có chút góp ý như sau:
> ....


Cụ Gà con cho em hỏi vụ điện đóm em này với. Chả là em này còn nguyên dàn điện thì có ứng dụng được gì không? ví dụ giữ lại motor + Driver thì phải chuyển đổi Pulse Dir sang 0-10v kiểu gì để chạy nó ạ?

Mã driver Sanyo BL Super AC Servo 3 trục tích hợp này là: 25BA020FFW301
Mã driver Sanyo BL Super AC Servo trục chính là: 20BA150FFWB2

----------


## Ga con

Theo em còn tận dụng được bộ spindle thôi. Mấy bộ driver trục đáp ứng không tốt (do đời cũ, tốc độ lấy mẫu thấp, motor encoder độ phân giải thấp chỉ 1024ppr), nếu lắp thêm 1 tầng chuyển đổi pulse/dir sang analog nữa (ngày trước em cũng đã làm) thì đáp ứng càng tệ, do đó không nên để lại.

Còn không cụ tìm mua cái biến tần GD35 này để chạy trục, giữ lại 3 cái motor. Có cụ dùng rồi rất OK, chạy tốt giá vừa phải, tốc độ nhận xung có hạn chế một chút (khoảng 60kHz max, dùng chừng 50kHz chắc OK)

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...oodrive%20gd35

Để e tìm xem lại hồi trước có mò dây của spindle, đời hình như 20 hay 25BA. Cái driver trục chính đó nó chỉ dùng tín hiệu UVW từ enc thôi, các tín hiệu còn lại nó bypass. Cần đọc Z hoặc có khi phải set lại Z (nếu lệch) để nó dừng đúng vị trí thay dao.

Bác chụp em cái cổng command của driver spindle, hình như con này dùng header 20 chân chứ không phải connector.

À, trên máy hình như có 1 cái biến thế 3 pha e chả biết họ đấu kiểu gì, hình như vào 200*3, ra 200*3, không cách ly nên chả hiểu dùng làm gì.
Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Ga con

E quên thêm 1 cái: cọng dây động lực ra motor chất lượng cực tốt. Cụ cắt vài m mà làm dây nguồn or dây loa cho Au đí ồ em thấy ngon hơn kha khá mấy loại dây bán trên thị trường mang mác này mác kia đó  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------


## solero

Cám ơn cụ nhiều.

Vậy là nên thay motor 3 trục là ngon nhất, Con trục chính thì dùng thằng Biến tần nào lái được pmsm mà giá hợp lý ạ?

P/s. Cụ cho hỏi giá em GD35 nhiu xiền/em 0,75KW vậy ạ?

----------


## solero

> ...
> À, trên máy hình như có 1 cái biến thế 3 pha e chả biết họ đấu kiểu gì, hình như vào 200*3, ra 200*3, không cách ly nên chả hiểu dùng làm gì.
> Thanks.


À cái biến thế nó dùng để cách ly. Thằng Nhật bủn em thấy thứ gì người hay tiếp xúc là nó có biến áp cách ly, bền cho máy và an toàn cho người.




> E quên thêm 1 cái: cọng dây động lực ra motor chất lượng cực tốt. Cụ cắt vài m mà làm dây nguồn or dây loa cho Au đí ồ em thấy ngon hơn kha khá mấy loại dây bán trên thị trường mang mác này mác kia đó .
> Thanks.


Vụ này chắc khó vì em tận dụng lại dây đỡ phải đi dây ka ka.

Driver trục chính đây cụ. Có tận dụng gì được không ạ?

----------


## Ga con

Cái biến thế đó không cách ly e mới nói chứ  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Cái driver spindle nếu còn ngon thì xài lại được cụ ạ. 

Biến tần GD35 e chưa mua, nhưng trao đổi với anh bạn xài rồi thì con 7.5kW giá chừng 7t5 (Brandnew hay NOS gì đó). Con này lái trục hay spindle cũng OK.

Vụ dây động lực kia thì do cái của em nó bị cắt chỉ còn 1 đoạn nên mới mang ra nghịch. Dây vỏ teflon, vỏ ngoài PVC chịu dầu, ruột rất nhiều và nhuyễn, mạ bạc hay niken gì đó.

Thanks.

----------


## solero

> Cái biến thế đó không cách ly e mới nói chứ .
> 
> Cái driver spindle nếu còn ngon thì xài lại được cụ ạ. .


Cái biến thế em chưa xem lại, có thể là cách ly mấy cuộn Sec nhỏ nhỏ thoai, cuộn second lớn không cách ly được.

Vụ Driver spindle em dùng 1phase 220v nó liệu có chạy không cụ?

----------


## hung1706

hehe cụ kem tận dụng gì thì trước sau gì cũng tháo ra sơn phết lại thôi mà. Tháo ra sắp xếp lại rồi hoàn thiện dàn khung xong lo tới phần điện cũng chưa muộn mà.
Theo em đoán thì cụ mua dàn khung trơn nên quan trọng là test lại dàn cơ phát xem có dấu hiệu lão hóa theo thời gian hay không đã  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> hehe cụ kem tận dụng gì thì trước sau gì cũng tháo ra sơn phết lại thôi mà. Tháo ra sắp xếp lại rồi hoàn thiện dàn khung xong lo tới phần điện cũng chưa muộn mà.
> Theo em đoán thì cụ mua dàn khung trơn nên quan trọng là test lại dàn cơ phát xem có dấu hiệu lão hóa theo thời gian hay không đã


Thực ra vụ cơ em lại ít lo (chứ không phải không lo) hơn vụ điện.

Em làm hành chính nên chỉ có time buổi tối để vọc thoai. 

Tiến độ hơi chậm sau 1 tối:

----------

Ga con, h-d, nhatson

----------


## Ga con

Em chắc chắn cụ phải bảo trì lại phần cơ. Không biết ai sao chứ như em máy cỡ tuổi này là phải trung tu đến đại tu mới xài được, không riêng gì máy hãng này, mà cũng không riêng gì em, máy ngoài bãi trước khi bán họ cũng đại tu lại mới bán được. Với lại em thấy mấy cái ống bơm mỡ cho con trượt chắc tèo sạch hết rồi phải vệ sinh + thay.

Được cái dòng này họ thiết kế kỹ + lắp ráp rất thông minh. Không cần nhiều kinh nghiệm, tháo bung bét ra hết (với điều kiện đừng phá cái gì nhé), ráp lại đạt ít nhất 90% nguyên bản (vì họ có can, cữ, chốt định vị hết rồi), tháo ra lắp vào là OK. Em tháo tanh bành ra mới mang được vào nhà ráp lại (vì nặng quá). Có điều họ làm cái gầm máy thấp quá, palang 2T hơi khí chọc vào. 

Con máy bác Kem thiếu cái bàn T rồi. Nhìn tình trạng cũng same same máy em, có cái máy em bị nước vào spindle phải thay lại bạc đạn hết.

Giàn điện theo em không đáng ngại đâu, mặt bích XY lắp step 86 vào OK, còn Z thì chắc phải làm lại vì dùng motor bích 120 (Yaskawa dòng SGMPxxx 750-1kW cũng bích 120 nhưng lỗ ốc khác không lắp được)

Thanks.

----------


## solero

> Em chắc chắn cụ phải bảo trì lại phần cơ. Không biết ai sao chứ như em máy cỡ tuổi này là phải trung tu đến đại tu mới xài được, không riêng gì máy hãng này, mà cũng không riêng gì em, máy ngoài bãi trước khi bán họ cũng đại tu lại mới bán được. Với lại em thấy mấy cái ống bơm mỡ cho con trượt chắc tèo sạch hết rồi phải vệ sinh + thay.
> 
> Được cái dòng này họ thiết kế kỹ + lắp ráp rất thông minh. Không cần nhiều kinh nghiệm, tháo bung bét ra hết (với điều kiện đừng phá cái gì nhé), ráp lại đạt ít nhất 90% nguyên bản (vì họ có can, cữ, chốt định vị hết rồi), tháo ra lắp vào là OK. Em tháo tanh bành ra mới mang được vào nhà ráp lại (vì nặng quá). Có điều họ làm cái gầm máy thấp quá, palang 2T hơi khí chọc vào. 
> 
> Con máy bác Kem thiếu cái bàn T rồi. Nhìn tình trạng cũng same same máy em, có cái máy em bị nước vào spindle phải thay lại bạc đạn hết.
> 
> Giàn điện theo em không đáng ngại đâu, mặt bích XY lắp step 86 vào OK, còn Z thì chắc phải làm lại vì dùng motor bích 120 (Yaskawa dòng SGMPxxx 750-1kW cũng bích 120 nhưng lỗ ốc khác không lắp được)
> 
> Thanks.


Máy này nguyên bản không thiếu thứ gì kể cả khay nước làm mát, súng phun nước làm mát cầm tay. Bàn T còn long lanh lắm em tháo dựa vào cạnh tường sau máy cụ à.

Sau đêm thứ 2 thì mọi thứ đã lanh tanh bành:











Moi ra được đầy thùng sơn 20 lít phoi nhôm đồng các loại.

----------

Ga con, h-d, nhatson

----------


## h-d

lời được mớ phoi bán bán ve trai rồi em.  :Wink:

----------

solero

----------


## cuongmay

bác kem vui lòng cho mình tham khảo cái giá được k? đang muốn mua để còn biết đường trả giá.

----------


## Mechanic

Sry bác Solero, thấy con này hay quá mà mình thì đang có 2 em này, đang vệ sinh. Đầy đủ điện. Nên mượn topic này mạo phạm định giá 69tr cho bác nào cần hehe. 

P/s: Còn không bác nào cần thì để đó có thời gian rảnh mình lên " phiên bản đặc biệt" cho em nó để có cái tám với anh em.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

còn chạy ngon lành ko a Mechanic.

----------


## Mechanic

> còn chạy ngon lành ko a Mechanic.


Topic này để trao đổi về máy nên không giao thương o đây được. Với lại em có so đt anh mà, alo truc tiếp cho nhanh hehe

----------


## solero

> bác kem vui lòng cho mình tham khảo cái giá được k? đang muốn mua để còn biết đường trả giá.


May quá có bác này trả lời giúp em rồi:




> Sry bác Solero, thấy con này hay quá mà mình thì đang có 2 em này, đang vệ sinh. Đầy đủ điện. Nên mượn topic này mạo phạm định giá 69tr cho bác nào cần hehe.

----------


## solero

Disasembling...

4 em cao to đen hôi và khu biệt thự ổ chuột của mấy ảnh  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Vãi thật, gớm hơn cả máy mình.

P/S: các bác nào quan tâm có thể đi lùng. 1 con đời cũ cỡ cỡ này, đầy đủ điện (nhưng 90% là phải vất hết, do đó nếu được cứ deal không lấy đồ điện, trừ cái spindle ra) giá khoảng 2.000 - 2.500USD, xác không điện thì rẻ hơn nhưng có khi họ chưa muốn bán. Ngày trước em đi dạo nhiều nên hay gặp, gần đây nhất thấy có 2 con bên Mã Lò mà có người mua rồi (hình như có bác PM em, em có chỉ qua bên đó).

Về tình trạng, không biết ai thế nào chứ với e máy cũ cỡ tuổi này 100% là phải trung hoặc đại tu mới ngon được. Rất khó để kiếm ra 1 con mới như con của Nhatson.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson, solero

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Ngoài bãi đang có 2 cây visme NSK double nut, cấp chính xác PZ, phi 20, kích thước thì y chang mấy cây NSK UPZ hôm bữa em bán, còn mới lắm 1 cây hành trình hơn 3 tấc, 1 cây hơn 4 tấc. bác cần em lấy giúp, em lấy tiền xăng cộ thôi. Nhưng chổ gắn bạc đạn nó to lắm phải phi 25mm, về muốn dùng gối nhỏ phải tiện lại.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

> Về tình trạng, không biết ai thế nào chứ với e máy cũ cỡ tuổi này 100% là phải trung hoặc đại tu mới ngon được. Rất khó để kiếm ra 1 con mới như con của Nhatson.
> Thanks.


Cụ Nhatson khoe lại hàng cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng với!!!

----------


## solero

> Ngoài bãi đang có 2 cây visme NSK double nut, cấp chính xác PZ, phi 20, kích thước thì y chang mấy cây NSK UPZ hôm bữa em bán, còn mới lắm 1 cây hành trình hơn 3 tấc, 1 cây hơn 4 tấc. bác cần em lấy giúp, em lấy tiền xăng cộ thôi. Nhưng chổ gắn bạc đạn nó to lắm phải phi 25mm, về muốn dùng gối nhỏ phải tiện lại.


Em gạch nhé. Để về đo kích thước xong thống nhất với cụ ạ.

----------


## hanasimitai

Nếu các bác bỏ phần điện thì gom lại bán cho em nhé. Em mua motor và driver.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em có nhắn tin cho bác thông số của mấy cây visme rồi đó, hàng này lâu lâu mới có 1 lần, bác xem lấy dc thì sáng mai em ra lấy cho bác, hồi chiều em ghé vẫn còn. Em làm biến lấy về bán nên bác cần thì em chạy thôi. Bác đạn 7xxx bác cần cái nào em cũng lấy cho bác dc luôn, ngoài đây nó rã một thùng đủ loại.

----------


## nhatson

độ mới của đài thay dao

----------

solero

----------


## hung1706

Hehe mấy con này đời máy thì quan trọng rồi nhưng giá cả cũng tùy chỗ bán cũng tùy người mua nữa ạ. Có khi em gặp 4 con ở vài chỗ khác nhau, dàn mã ngoài và đời máy như nhau (chắc là trên cùng 1 công về) nhưng giá chỗ thì max là 80, chỗ giá min tầm 60 65...vv. Nói cứng nói mềm chi rứa thì em chả biết giá chính xác sẽ được là bao nhiêu nhưng hên xui thôi, mua về làm lại gần như hoàn toàn phần điện cho thân thiện với người dùng  :Big Grin: .

Mà có tí chuyện vui vui thế này...
Cụ kem giữ lại mớ ba dớ sắt nhôm đồng đấy nhá, đừng có bỏ đi. Mấy tay bán máy chơi đểu có khi có máy nào vừa về muốn bán nhanh nguyên con thì đổ ba dớ vào, ai tới hỏi thì chỉ vào và bảo con này bên Jambon đang xài tốt đến hạn thanh lý mới về đây đấy...thế là bay tàu bay luôn hô hô hô  :Smile: )))

----------

CKD, solero

----------


## solero

> độ mới của đài thay dao


Cái đài này cũng same same em thoai. Quan trọng bàn XYZ thế nào ạ.




> Mà có tí chuyện vui vui thế này...
> Cụ kem giữ lại mớ ba dớ sắt nhôm đồng đấy nhá, đừng có bỏ đi. Mấy tay bán máy chơi đểu có khi có máy nào vừa về muốn bán nhanh nguyên con thì đổ ba dớ vào, ai tới hỏi thì chỉ vào và bảo con này bên Jambon đang xài tốt đến hạn thanh lý mới về đây đấy...thế là bay tàu bay luôn hô hô hô )))


Đống phoi này kinh hoàng lắm. Nó ăn vào phần dưới + ngóc ngách của các tấm đỡ + đóng cục vào. Em phải dùng nạo nó mới đi đấy.

Lúc em nhấc bàn T xuống nước làm mát ào ào chảy ra. Chắc máy bên Jambon vẫn đang xài tốt ha ha ha  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Cái đài này cũng same same em thoai. Quan trọng bàn XYZ thế nào ạ.
> 
> 
> 
> Đống phoi này kinh hoàng lắm. Nó ăn vào phần dưới + ngóc ngách của các tấm đỡ + đóng cục vào. Em phải dùng nạo nó mới đi đấy.
> 
> Lúc em nhấc bàn T xuống nước làm mát ào ào chảy ra. Chắc máy bên Jambon vẫn đang xài tốt ha ha ha


xyz của em thì.. ko phải làm gì hết, ở trong ko có mạt , chỉ có ít bụi theo năm tháng

----------


## Ga con

Em vệ sinh rồi đó cụ  :Wink: . Mà lúc em lấy về nó cũng sạch boong à, có tí phoi đồng nhôm nhẹ nhàng. Con của cụ vừa từ cảng về là em bốc về thẳng Tân Bình. Tay chủ máy vò đầu bứt tai vì khi còn trên tàu là máy đang chạy 4 trục luôn, nhưng xuống cảng Hải quan họ tháo mất phần điện, cắt gọt nham nhở (vì khai báo là phế liệu nên nó cho thành phế liệu luôn). Con TC21* nhỏ hơn, hành trình ngắn hơn nên phần che chắn vít me ray trượt họ làm kín và tốt hơn mấy con lớn nhiều (chỉ có 1-2 tầng trượt, không cọ,  không ma sát mài mòn).

Cái đài dao e tháo ra bỏ trong xưởng đóng bụi gần 2 năm trước khi cụ đến. Cái mâm của em cũng tháo ra nhưng phơi mưa gió, đến lúc em lấy gắn vào thì bị kẹt mấy cái tay, lấy búa gõ thì gãy mất 3 cái, hu hu  :Frown: . Thế là em tháo nốt 2 cái, giờ còn có 5 tay thôi.

Năm đó em nhiều việc, vừa có em bé, vừa xây nhà, nên đã cho đi khá nhiều thứ, hic.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson, solero

----------


## vudungld2010

Tình hình là bọn em cũng trùng tu lại 1 em TC-228-O và đã thành công. Và hiện tại còn 1 em 228 nữa (đã xử lý xong phần cơ khí) đang chờ motor 3 trục và spindle.

----------

CKD, Ga con, h-d, nhatson, solero

----------


## Ga con

Con này dùng ray hãng nào thế vudung.
Size cũng như TC225 nhưng đời mới hơn.
Thanks.

----------


## vudungld2010

> Con này dùng ray hãng nào thế vudung.
> Size cũng như TC225 nhưng đời mới hơn.
> Thanks.


Ray 4 rãnh bi của NSK đó anh. Hồi mới đem về cũng phoi nhôm từa lưa, bọn em phải tháo bung ra vệ sinh, mấy cái block bôi trơn bằng dầu.

----------


## truongkiet

> Tình hình là bọn em cũng trùng tu lại 1 em TC-228-O và đã thành công. Và hiện tại còn 1 em 228 nữa (đã xử lý xong phần cơ khí) đang chờ motor 3 trục và spindle.


máy nhìn đẹp,có clip máy chạy up lên cho a e chiêm ngưỡng

----------


## solero

Hôm qua vệ sinh được cái trục Y. Nhà bụi quá phải cho nó vào đây cho đỡ bụi haizzz

----------

nhatson

----------


## ronaldinho_07

sẵn tiện topic em hỏi ké tí,em canh ray,lần đầu làm chuyện ấy nên hơi lớ ngớ...canh song song nhảy tận 10 vạch,giới hạn đo 1um..em phay phẳng bằng máy phay cơ ngoài tiệm nên chả biết chính xác cỡ nào.
không biết 10um tạm chấp nhận dc chưa ợ  :Frown:

----------


## Khoa C3

> sẵn tiện topic em hỏi ké tí,em canh ray,lần đầu làm chuyện ấy nên hơi lớ ngớ...canh song song nhảy tận 10 vạch,giới hạn đo 1um..em phay phẳng bằng máy phay cơ ngoài tiệm nên chả biết chính xác cỡ nào.
> không biết 10um tạm chấp nhận dc chưa ợ


Mơ ước của em.

----------


## Mechanic

Cong nhan bac day nhanh tien do thiet !!!

----------


## solero

> ... với điều kiện đừng phá cái gì nhé ...


Đã làm trái ý bác rồi. Cái này em phải phá mới tháo ra được:

----------


## Mechanic

> Đã làm trái ý bác rồi. Cái này em phải phá mới tháo ra được:


Ấy da, cái này hình như là khớp nối của con Servo thì phải. Không biết bác có gấp không, nhưng làm từ từ thôi bác ơi. Con này mình mua về xong , nhìn qua nhìn lại ngán lại che bụi tiếp  :Big Grin: . Do lu bu quá nên bữa giờ mới có vệ sinh được mấy cái Bearing Spindle thôi. Mà nó bị bám dầu dữ quá, hên là có cách vê sinh nhanh hehe

Để up vài tấm hình với cái Clip cho nó sinh động !!!








*TRƯỚC* 






*THÀNH QUẢ ĐÂY*

----------

ppgas

----------


## Ga con

> Đã làm trái ý bác rồi. Cái này em phải phá mới tháo ra được:


Thay luôn đi bác. Loại khớp chữ thập này không ngon lắm. Nhưng của Brother tốt thật, xài 20 năm vẫn rất ít rơ.

E thì còn nguyên nhưng vẫn thay rồi. Có điều bị bể + mất mấy cái ctht + can cữ cho nó.

Thanks.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe mấy cái khớp chữ thập này khá dễ tính, rơ ráo gì cứ chêm vào 1 lớp băng dính vải là lại vi vu xài tiếp. Đôi lúc cần chữa cháy thì chơi chiêu thôi chứ khớp to thì ngoài bãi không thiếu  :Big Grin: .
Bạc đạn thì em cứ ngâm xăng cho rã hết mỡ nhớt xong lấy súng hơi mà xịt, còn đánh bóng láng như thế thì em thua vì chủ yếu mình xài nên không cần tỉ mỉ ngoại hình hehe.
Hóng tiếp các phần sau của bác kem  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Cụ mechanic dùng chai xịt gì thế, đắt không cụ :Big Grin: .

Em thì ngâm diesel, sau này toàn dùng dầu hỏa chứ xăng thì không dùng ngâm được cụ Hung ạ (đổ ra nó bay hơi hết). Chùi rửa xong xuôi, phải chà sạch 2 mặt - lưng bằng nỉ.
Khớp này nếu rơ thì phần nhôm nó mòn rồi, nhựa ít khi nào mòn. Rơ là vất thôi vì chêm cũng được một hai bữa lại rơ tiếp.

Thanks.

----------


## solero

> Ấy da, cái này hình như là khớp nối của con Servo thì phải. Không biết bác có gấp không, nhưng làm từ từ thôi bác ơi. Con này mình mua về xong , nhìn qua nhìn lại ngán lại che bụi tiếp . Do lu bu quá nên bữa giờ mới có vệ sinh được mấy cái Bearing Spindle thôi. Mà nó bị bám dầu dữ quá, hên là có cách vê sinh nhanh hehe


He he em vẫn làm từ từ đấy chứ. Có điều nó bị toét từ trước nên em không tài nào mở ra được.

Bác cho hỏi dung dịch vệ sinh kia có phải là Dạ Hương không ạ? Bác quay video mà kiệm lời chả nói gì nên em không biết ạ.





> Thay luôn đi bác. Loại khớp chữ thập này không ngon lắm. Nhưng của Brother tốt thật, xài 20 năm vẫn rất ít rơ.
> E thì còn nguyên nhưng vẫn thay rồi. Có điều bị bể + mất mấy cái ctht + can cữ cho nó.
> Thanks.


Em có mấy cái khớp dạng lò xo nhún nhưng không vừa vì 14-10 chứ không phải 14-14. Đang phân vân ke ke.




> Hehe mấy cái khớp chữ thập này khá dễ tính, rơ ráo gì cứ chêm vào 1 lớp băng dính vải là lại vi vu xài tiếp. Đôi lúc cần chữa cháy thì chơi chiêu thôi chứ khớp to thì ngoài bãi không thiếu .
> Bạc đạn thì em cứ ngâm xăng cho rã hết mỡ nhớt xong lấy súng hơi mà xịt, còn đánh bóng láng như thế thì em thua vì chủ yếu mình xài nên không cần tỉ mỉ ngoại hình hehe.
> Hóng tiếp các phần sau của bác kem


Cám ơn cụ. Các cụ hay sửa máy bảo rửa bằng dầu hỏa tốt hơn xăng vì không bị khô. Em thử xem thế nào đã.

----------


## CKD

Vệ sinh thì mình dùng dầu trắng (dầu hoả thắp đèn), còn dùng dầu DO thì thấy nó sao sao ấy, không sạch. Dùng săng thì sợ nếu chơi vào cao su nó tèo cao su. Mà cảm giác săng nó cũng do do sao ấy.
Sang hơn thì chơi RP7 luôn ạ. Mỗi lần làm là tèo 1 chai to, xịt thành nước luôn. Cái này tẩy mở là khoái nhất, tan nhanh luôn.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Vệ sinh thì mình dùng dầu trắng (dầu hoả thắp đèn), còn dùng dầu DO thì thấy nó sao sao ấy, không sạch. Dùng săng thì sợ nếu chơi vào cao su nó tèo cao su. Mà cảm giác săng nó cũng do do sao ấy.
> Sang hơn thì chơi RP7 luôn ạ. Mỗi lần làm là tèo 1 chai to, xịt thành nước luôn. Cái này tẩy mở là khoái nhất, tan nhanh luôn.


Bác CKD nói chuẩn nè, mỡ bò các loại thì đơn giản rồi, em dùng RP7 tẩy cả các kiểu băng keo 2 mặt nữa, phải nói là nó đa năng thật. Nếu sang hơn thì mua chai WD-40.

----------


## hung1706

Trường hợp em dùng xăng là cho bạc đạn thôi nhé, cách làm biếng nhất là thả vào nhúng nhúng lắc lắc như xoài lắc thì mỡ gì cũng đi, ngay cả keo dính  :Big Grin: . Dầu hỏa cũng tốt nhưng hôi nhắm nên em không chơi đâu  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Rửa xong thì xịt 1 phát RP7 cho đi cặn bẩn thôi, có súng hơi thì bắn cho em nó quay vèo vèo phát, bôi trơn bằng dầu hoặc mỡ bò..vv

----------


## ppgas

Nếu dùng rp7 thì nên đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng  :Smile: 
Nếu nhà có nén khí thì để áp lực cao xịt cho nó vài phát.

----------


## Lam Dung

Bác Mechanic cho mình hỏi cái chai màu đen là dung dịch gì vậy ? Lúc trước ông anh em cho một chai xịt ra toàn bọt như vậy cứ tưởng là xa bông, nhưng không phải, có mấy loại dầu bám lâu mà em dùng xăng, dầu, mọi cách không ra mà Xịt cái này thì sạch bóng . Giờ hết muốn mua thì lại tìm không ra  :Frown: . Cái này Theo ca nhan la rat tien loi.

P/s: Xang thì sạch sẽ nhưng mau sét lắm. Còn đã mua hàng của bác này, bác kỹ tính quã nên tháo mấy cái bao ni long mà bác dong goi thi met chet luon.

----------


## truongkiet

chai đen ko nhãn mác chắc ko mun mọi người biết

----------


## hoahong102

trước khi mua ikegai tv4 thì mình tìm hiểu mấy con TC này, mỗi tội tìm toàn thấy hành trình nhỏ 320x250, mà nghe thợ bảo phay ko ngon nên hơi ngán ...với lại lúc ấy chả biết gì thấy ghi TAP Drill nên cũng sợ sợ
kể mà xác con này 25củ thì cũng đáng giá, cụ nào giỏi DIY được thay dao tận dụng lại phần cơ khí cũ thì lên lóc nhà luôn

----------


## solero

Em hỏi có phải dung dịch vệ sinh Dạ Huơng ko thì các cụ ko biết toàn RP7 với xăng vs dầu. Dung dịch Dạ Huơng chắc mỗi cụ Tuấn hói biết hí hí.

----------


## h-d

WD-40 là ok nhất, RP7 nó bị ăn mòn chút chút, Trước em chơi heli động cơ nitro, vệ sinh xi lanh dùng RP7 máy nhanh xuống. Dùng WD40 thì ok

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em hỏi có phải dung dịch vệ sinh Dạ Huơng ko thì các cụ ko biết toàn RP7 với xăng vs dầu. Dung dịch Dạ Huơng chắc mỗi cụ Tuấn hói biết hí hí.


Đoán là cái này  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> Đoán là cái này


Em cứ nghĩ là cái này. Hỏi cụ ấy cụ ấy chả nói Haizzz.

----------


## Mechanic

Sáng giờ post xong bây giờ mới có thời gian lên xem và trả lời thắc mắc của mọi người đây hehe.

1. Cái vụ Dạ Hương gì đó thì mình không rành. Không biết bác Solero có dùng thử cho việc vệ sinh dầu mỡ chưa ( kết quả như thế nào bác ơi ), nhưng chắc chắn là không thể dùng cái này thay thế cho Dạ Hương ( trong nhiệm vụ chính của nó )được đâu ah kaka.

2. Cái chai mình dùng, là ở công ty mình mua về thì đã như vậy, không phải mình cố tình che. Vì loại này ở thị trường VN cũng không có bán nên Cty mình phải đặt hàng về ( hình như Malay còn thị trường bán lẻ VN thì chưa thấy)

3. *VỀ LOẠI DUNG DỊCH NÀY* chuyên dùng để vệ sinh máy móc lâu năm, ố bẩn do cặn dầu v.v. Thông thường thì mọi người hay dùng Xăng, Do hoặc RP7 để thay thế nhưng có một số loại cặn dầu thì  mấy loại trên cũng pó tay luôn.Chưa kể là phải dùng giấy nhám ... 

Nhưng phải nói là mức độ vệ sinh của chai này là cực kỳ hiệu quả( thời gian và kết quả ). Chỉ cần xịt vào ngâm đó 5-10 phút ( đối với loại bẩn cứng đầu) xong lấy khăn khô lau lại là sạch luôn. Rửa bằng nước lại cũng ok luôn, nó hoà tan dầu thành nước luôn hay sao đó mà không thấy nhớt của dầu. Đặc biệt là mấy ổ bi Vitme mỡ bò bám lâu thì em này chuyên trị  :Smile: ). 

Cái này thì do công ty mình có xài nên đem về xài luôn. Trước hay dùng DO, nhưng làm xong phải thấm dầu rồi lau chùi hơi cưc nên dùng cái này cho nhanh.

p/s: So với WD40 hay RP7 mà VN sản xuất thì mặc dù bằng thể tích nhà sx ghi nhưng thằng này có vẻ nhiều hơn ( bơm đúng thể tích hơn mấy chai RP7 hehe ) mà còn có the sử dung lại

----------


## Tuấn

Cái này cũng tốt ạ :

----------


## solero

Em kiểm tra thấy ốc bắt ray không còn chặt. Vặn vào được 1/2 đến 1/4 vòng nữa. 

XIn ý kiến các cụ là tháo em nó ra vệ sinh rồi lắp lại hay cứ thế siết chặt vào ạ?

Đính kèm 17366

----------


## Tuấn

> Em kiểm tra thấy ốc bắt ray không còn chặt. Vặn vào được 1/2 đến 1/4 vòng nữa. 
> 
> XIn ý kiến các cụ là tháo em nó ra vệ sinh rồi lắp lại hay cứ thế siết chặt vào ạ?
> 
> Đính kèm 17366


Tháo ra, vệ sinh rùi lắp lại cụ ui, ốc lỏng thì có thể ray bị lệch rùi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

tháo ra vệ sinh, lúc ráp vô lấy cây thước đá đặt lên chổ gá visme, rà từng ray, 2 ray không nhít vạch nào là đúng bải bản cụ ah. Em coi bài bên meslab họ cũng hướng dẫn như thế này, có hình ảnh trực quan, tùy sai số mà họ chỉnh lực siết từng con ốc.
Giống thế này, em coi clip tháy hãng nào cũng dùng quy trình này, gá, so, siết ốc lặp đi lặp lại đến khi nào đúng thì thôi.


Cục đá iu quý của em đây. Anh Giang vietnamcnc cũng lấy 1 cây và bảo nó rất thẳng  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Cái này hơi khác các cụ ạ.
Chỗ bắt ray họ đã mài chuẩn rồi. 1 bên còn có cạnh tỳ cũng mài rất chuẩn, có rãnh thoát đá ngay tại đáy rồi, nói chung là rất chuẩn.

Đối diện cạnh tỳ mặt bên của ray, họ còn mài 2 chỗ để xiết cái can (như kiểu kẹp cái cảo C ấy), phần còn lại đúng bằng bề ngang của thay trượt. Chỉ cần lau thật sạch, cạo bẩn, kiếm 2 miếng thép ngon ngon làm can, thả ray trượt vào, xiết can vừa đủ lực, là nó vào vị trí chuẩn, chỉ cần xiết ốc là xong 1 bên. Xong rồi bỏ con trượt vào, gắn đồng hồ so rà cây còn lại. Không cần thước đá làm gì cho mất công. Canh bằng thước đá thẳng rồi lại phải canh vuông góc XY nữa, tốn công gấp đôi.

Ốc thì khi đã chuẩn rồi cứ xiết thẳng thay.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

> tháo ra vệ sinh, lúc ráp vô lấy cây thước đá đặt lên chổ gá visme, rà từng ray, 2 ray không nhít vạch nào là đúng bải bản cụ ah. Em coi bài bên meslab họ cũng hướng dẫn như thế này, có hình ảnh trực quan, tùy sai số mà họ chỉnh lực siết từng con ốc.
> Giống thế này, em coi clip tháy hãng nào cũng dùng quy trình này, gá, so, siết ốc lặp đi lặp lại đến khi nào đúng thì thôi.


Đặt cục đá thế kia thì chỉ căn được 1 mặt ngang thôi, còn cao độ thì không kiểm tra được, nên chỉ dùng cho thay thế (khi 2 rãnh bắt ray đã được mài nạo ngon lành).
Muốn kiểm tra cả cao độ thì phải có chân đỡ 2 đầu thước, tăng chỉnh được chiều cao.

Bài bản quá đâm mệt  :Wink: .
Thanks.

----------


## Tuấn

> Đặt cục đá thế kia thì chỉ căn được 1 mặt ngang thôi, còn cao độ thì không kiểm tra được, nên chỉ dùng cho thay thế (khi 2 rãnh bắt ray đã được mài nạo ngon lành).
> Muốn kiểm tra cả cao độ thì phải có chân đỡ 2 đầu thước, tăng chỉnh được chiều cao.
> 
> Bài bản quá đâm mệt .
> Thanks.


Chắc họ kiểm tra chiều cao thanh trượt với gối đỡ vitme hay sao í ạ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

trùng bài em edit xóa  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Trong cái kẹt đó thì không có tác dụng gì hết ạ.
> Họ đặt cây thước đá vào chỗ không được gia công kìa anh.
> 
> Cây thước đá của Romeo theo em có khi ngon hơn mấy cây granite tự nhiên, mặt láng mịn và đều hơn, không bị rỗ như granite tự nhiên.
> 
> Thanks.


Anh nhìn hay lắm ah, loại này có vẻ là đá nhân tạo, bề mặt 1 màu trắng phau, láng mịn. Em rất ưng bác ah, cưng lắm làm cái hộp bỏ vào, mà trình có hạn cũng ít sài.

----------


## Ga con

Trong cái kẹt đó thì không có tác dụng gì hết ạ.
Họ đặt cây thước đá vào chỗ không được gia công kìa anh :Cool: .

Cây thước đá của Romeo theo em có khi ngon hơn mấy cây granite tự nhiên, mặt láng mịn và đều hơn, không bị rỗ như granite tự nhiên.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

> Anh nhìn hay lắm ah, loại này có vẻ là đá nhân tạo, bề mặt 1 màu trắng phau, láng mịn. Em rất ưng bác ah, cưng lắm làm cái hộp bỏ vào, mà trình có hạn cũng ít sài.


Tớ cũng có mà bỏ đâu rồi. Trước mua Q8.
Giờ hay xài cái miếng cỡ 200*200 dày 20mm thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## Tuấn

> Trong cái kẹt đó thì không có tác dụng gì hết ạ.
> Họ đặt cây thước đá vào chỗ không được gia công kìa anh.
> 
> Cây thước đá của Romeo theo em có khi ngon hơn mấy cây granite tự nhiên, mặt láng mịn và đều hơn, không bị rỗ như granite tự nhiên.
> 
> Thanks.


Vâng đầu tiên em tưởng họ đặt cây thước vào chỗ bắt gối đỡ vitme,  sau cho ảnh vào photozoom thấy chả phải ợ, mí lị chỗ ấy thấp hơn ray đến 1 gang tay, không hiểu họ đo cái gì nhỉ ?  :Confused: 

Thấy họ quảng cáo con máy này bán 50 đến 80 k usd, giá cao quá  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đúng chuẩn là phải cái bộ tăng chỉnh độ cao cây thước đá nữa ah.



Anh em muốn đọc thì bài viết nó ở đây ah, hướng dẫn chi tiết siết con ốc nào trước nào sau luôn ah, lực thế nào luôn ah.
http://www.meslab.org/mes/threads/18...h-may-CNC.html

----------

nhatson, solero

----------


## solero

Tiến độ đi chậm quá các cụ ạ. Nay mới tới được đây.



Ẻm Coupling này cụ Gà con bảo chỉ cân bằng động tới 6000rpm đây ạ? Theo các cụ thì ẻm AC Servo Spindle Motor này để dùng hay nên thay?

----------


## Mechanic

Bộ Driver Spindle của nó có dùg lại được không anh ?

----------


## solero

> Bộ Driver Spindle của nó có dùg lại được không anh ?


Hi cụ. Bộ driver vẫn hoạt động nhưng chạy điện 3 phase 200V. Với lại em chưa biết in/out của nó như nào vì kiếm không ra datasheet. Haizzz

----------


## solero

Làm theo cách của cụ Gà con chỉ bảo, em đã tháo được Spindle ra. Cám ơn cụ Gà nhiều.

Bi spindle vẫn còn sáng đẹp lắm ạ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## solero

Lâu lâu lôi tốp pic lên tí.

Em vệ sinh vòng bi và bôi mỡ cao tốc cho vòng bi. Phần bị bẩn do dính dầu mỡ ở đầu spindle em định khi nào lắp lên xong mới vệ sinh cho nói khỏi bẩn lây sang vòng bi.





Em đóng gói cất đi chờ đến lúc được lắp lại.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cái đầu spindle này mà có máy rửa siêu âm của thợ kim hoàn là gọn lẹ luôn.

----------


## solero

> Cái đầu spindle này mà có máy rửa siêu âm của thợ kim hoàn là gọn lẹ luôn.


Có khi nghiên cứu DIY 1 cái phục vụ cho việc này cụ nhỉ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cái đầu spindle này mà có máy rửa siêu âm của thợ kim hoàn là gọn lẹ luôn.


Cái máy này có to không mà bỏ cái đó vào được bác, ngó vậy chứ nó dài ngoằng

----------


## solero

> Cái máy này có to không mà bỏ cái đó vào được bác, ngó vậy chứ nó dài ngoằng


Đầu spindle này BT 30 ATC cụ ạ.

----------


## solero

Có tools rảnh tay thật các cụ ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Có sơn phết lại ko bác? theo em lỡ làm thì sơn phết luôn cho đẹp.

----------


## solero

> Có sơn phết lại ko bác? theo em lỡ làm thì sơn phết luôn cho đẹp.


Bác biết tính em rồi mà. Em sẽ làm từng bước một ạ.

----------


## Ga con

Có vẻ nhìn con của cụ cũng không mới hơn con của e rồi. Chắc ngon hơn cái spindle thôi.
E test thấy không ngon nên thay ray Y - Z, thay toàn bộ bi 3 trục vitme. Tiến tới bước nữa hôm nào có time thay luôn cây vít me Y sang 2505.

Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bác Kem cũng thay hết ray, và cây visme trục X rồi, em đang ráng tìm cho bác ấy cây Y nữa đây, mà dài quá tìm chưa ra.

----------


## solero

> Có vẻ nhìn con của cụ cũng không mới hơn con của e rồi. Chắc ngon hơn cái spindle thôi.
> E test thấy không ngon nên thay ray Y - Z, thay toàn bộ bi 3 trục vitme. Tiến tới bước nữa hôm nào có time thay luôn cây vít me Y sang 2505.
> Thanks.


Block gọi là siêu bẩn. Em đổ đống vào rửa bằng dầu.


Ray cũng rỗ bề mặt hết rồi


Đã vệ sinh xong nhưng không muốn lắp lại ạ.






Chắn bụi của block hỏng hết rồi các cụ ạ.

----------


## solero

Lâu lâu kéo nó lên tí.

Các cụ cho hỏi kỹ thuật sơn chống rỉ. Em cứ đánh sạch rỉ đi rồi sơn thì có ổn không ạ? 

Em sơn 3 lớp, mỗi lớp cách nhau 2 ngày.

Đánh rỉ rồi dán những chỗ cần lắp ráp lại rồi sơn ạ.

----------

Ga con, hung1706, mpvmanh, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## Ga con

Cụ quá siêng và bài bản, chả bù cho em tý gì  :Frown: 

Nhưng cái sơn đó thì không ổn. Mấy vị trí đó coolant nó tiếp xúc thường xuyên, mà sơn thường không chịu được coolant, một thời gian nó tróc ra hết.

Mấy chỗ này phải hơn tĩnh điện hoặc sơn epoxy mới chịu nổi. Em sơn epoxy 2 thành phần mà tính ra nhiều chuyện quá (đắt, pha phải xài ngay, để lâu hardener bị đóng cặn, khó phun...) nên đang chuyển sang loại epoxy 1 thành phần rẻ bằng nửa giá, mà chưa sơn thử xem chịu dầu ngon không.

Cụ lỡ sơn rồi thì thôi, sau khi hoàn thiện có thể phun thêm 1-2 lớp sơn PU không màu phủ lên lớp sơn này mới bền được.

Thanks.

----------


## Huudong

cụ thớt bài bản quá, theo kinh nghiệm của em thì nếu có điều kiện thì thay hết dàn trượt và ray thì hơn, dùng hàng tbi cũng được, mấy cái ray, vitme và block cũ nó ko còn ngon đâu.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe vấn đề là tìm dc cặp ray và vitme phù hợp thì khá là chua đó bác Huudong.

----------


## Mechanic

Anh em nhà nó . Bản thân thì thích em nó " mông má" xíu cho bằng chị bằng em. Nhà thì thiếu thốn, cố gắng dành dụm đưa em nó qua Hàn Quốc thẩm mỹ. Nên chắc con đường này nó đau khổ kéo dài.

----------

nhatson

----------


## maycncmini

> Anh em nhà nó . Bản thân thì thích em nó " mông má" xíu cho bằng chị bằng em. Nhà thì thiếu thốn, cố gắng dành dụm đưa em nó qua Hàn Quốc thẩm mỹ. Nên chắc con đường này nó đau khổ kéo dài.


TC225 Chạy DC Servo Sanyo Denki bên mình nâng cấp chạy khá ổn, khung máy tương đối cứng

http://cnc.uyhan.com/ct/may-phay-cnc...c-b-tc225.html

----------


## Ga con

Con này chạy ac servo Sanyo, xy ~450w 4500rpm max 6000rpm, z ~800w 3000rpm max 4500rpm, mấy loại servo đa dụng đời mới thay vào tốc độ cũng không theo kịp mấy con cũ đó.

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Con này chạy ac servo Sanyo, xy ~450w 4500rpm max 6000rpm, z ~800w 3000rpm max 4500rpm, mấy loại servo đa dụng đời mới thay vào tốc độ cũng không theo kịp mấy con cũ đó.
> 
> Thanks.


tại ko phải loại sanyo denki, cứ táng sanyo denki vào lại thì cũng như zin thoai  :Wink: 

coi thì thông số của sanyo cùng CS cao hơn hẳn mặt bằng chung như yaskawa pana mitsu

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> cụ thớt bài bản quá, theo kinh nghiệm của em thì nếu có điều kiện thì thay hết dàn trượt và ray thì hơn, dùng hàng tbi cũng được, mấy cái ray, vitme và block cũ nó ko còn ngon đâu.


Bác Kem thay ray khác sáng bóng luôn rồi đấy anh, tại chưa show thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

theo kinh nghiệm của bác Huudong thay ray TBI thì bác Huudong chưa có kinh nghiệm gì cả về mấy em này.

muốn ngon và thậm chí ngon hơn cả ray zin của máy dù mới là tìm ray từ máy cắt dây japan rã ra mà thay , chỉ cần vậy thôi là chú Kem hiểu liền.

----------


## solero

> Anh em nhà nó . Bản thân thì thích em nó " mông má" xíu cho bằng chị bằng em. Nhà thì thiếu thốn, cố gắng dành dụm đưa em nó qua Hàn Quốc thẩm mỹ. Nên chắc con đường này nó đau khổ kéo dài.


Nhìn cứ như anh em song sinh ý bác nhỉ?
Mà bác làm kỹ thế? còn bả cả matiz cơ à?

----------


## solero

Bẩm các cụ thật là may mắn cho em. Nhờ sự giúp đỡ của bác Zai Zai mà em tìm được ray Star của Germany đúng profile với ray cũ nên không phải chế cháo gì. Chỉ việc vặn ốc và chiến thôi a.

Block này là loại có miếng đệm (caged) giữa các viên bi nên êm ái lắm ạ.







So sánh 2 block cũ và mới ạ.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Huudong

> theo kinh nghiệm của bác Huudong thay ray TBI thì bác Huudong chưa có kinh nghiệm gì cả về mấy em này.
> 
> muốn ngon và thậm chí ngon hơn cả ray zin của máy dù mới là tìm ray từ máy cắt dây japan rã ra mà thay , chỉ cần vậy thôi là chú Kem hiểu liền.


em thì vẫn dùng ray cũ, nhưng chắc mấy bữa nữa thay ra, do cái chắn bụi của block nó cũ hét rồi, muốn thay ray và vitme mới mà chưa biết dùng loại nào, THK thì mắc quá.

----------


## Nam CNC

thì cứ phang loại star của Germany kìa , trong quận 8 , bãi chú Long còn mấy cặp dài dài , ngắn đủ cả size 25.

----------

Ga con, Huudong

----------


## Ga con

> Bẩm các cụ thật là may mắn cho em. Nhờ sự giúp đỡ của bác Zai Zai mà em tìm được ray Star của Germany đúng profile với ray cũ nên không phải chế cháo gì. Chỉ việc vặn ốc và chiến thôi a.
> 
> So sánh 2 block cũ và mới ạ.


Vừa khít luôn hả cụ kem.

Đúng là cầu được ước thấy.

Em đã thay ray Y-Z rồi, Y thì đúng loại vừa khít, Z thì ngắn hơn 50mm vẫn ổn. Còn cặp X đang xài tạm, hôm nào chắc tìm để thay luôn.

Nó còn cần mấy cái lỗ trên ray để bắt che nước nữa, nếu không giống thì khoan taro rất khó khăn.

Thanks.

----------


## solero

> Vừa khít luôn hả cụ kem.
> 
> Đúng là cầu được ước thấy.
> 
> Em đã thay ray Y-Z rồi, Y thì đúng loại vừa khít, Z thì ngắn hơn 50mm vẫn ổn. Còn cặp X đang xài tạm, hôm nào chắc tìm để thay luôn.
> 
> Nó còn cần mấy cái lỗ trên ray để bắt che nước nữa, nếu không giống thì khoan taro rất khó khăn.
> 
> Thanks.


Vâng cụ ạ. Vừa khít lỗ ốc bắt ray, chiều cao ray + block và lỗ bắt ốc của block cụ ạ. Có 1 điều là block nó 6 lỗ mà em dùng có 4 lỗ nên em phải bịt 2 lỗ giữa lại để tránh ba vớ lọt vào trong block.

Cái lỗ ở đầu thanh ray em phải cho lên máy tiện mới khoan được. Cơ mà chưa biết có taro được không nữa.

----------


## Ga con

Thôi bỏ qua đi cụ, cái này phải khoan & taro bằng mũi hợp kim mới được. Chuyển qua chế cái pat bắt vào chỗ khác thôi.

4 lỗ kia chắc không cần bịt đâu cụ, e sợ mỡ bò nó phòi ra đó thôi, chứ ba vớ không lọt vào đó được.

Thế thì em để ý mấy cây Star. Trước có so với Bosch thì vừa nhưng nhìn Bosch không sắc sảo bằng Tsubaki.

Thanks.

----------


## solero

Muốn trở lại cái màu nguyên bản của ẻm nó mà không có các cụ ạ.
Theo tư vấn của thợ sơn, em chọn *sơn dầu* Maxilite mã 70205

Em sơn 3 nước, mỗi nước cách nhau 3-5 ngày (do em lười không chịu sơn chứ không phải bài bản gì).





Lúc bóc băng dính ra em nó như này:



Ướm thử ray vào:

----------

CKD, huuminhsh, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Maxilite là sơn dân dụng solero ơi. Mà bác sơn rồi mới kể thì muộn rồi. Tốt nhất vẫn là sơn công nghiệp (epoxy 2 thành phần) loại giàu kẽm - zin rich epoxy, hoặc chí ít cũng epoxy, Sigmacover 280 cũng dễ thi công, sơn tay hoặc máy phun sơn đều được.

----------


## solero

> Maxilite là sơn dân dụng solero ơi. Mà bác sơn rồi mới kể thì muộn rồi. Tốt nhất vẫn là sơn công nghiệp (epoxy 2 thành phần) loại giàu kẽm - zin rich epoxy, hoặc chí ít cũng epoxy, Sigmacover 280 cũng dễ thi công, sơn tay hoặc máy phun sơn đều được.


Cám ơn bác muộn rồi nhưng cố chữa. 

Bác cho em xin tên chi tiết và giá nữa thì tốt. Em tìm trên vùng núi này chắc không có rồi nhờ cụ nào mua hộ vậy.

Thank!

----------


## ppgas

> Cám ơn bác muộn rồi nhưng cố chữa. 
> 
> Bác cho em xin tên chi tiết và giá nữa thì tốt. Em tìm trên vùng núi này chắc không có rồi nhờ cụ nào mua hộ vậy.
> 
> Thank!


Để mình hỏi lại anh bạn cũ ngoài HNoi rồi báo lại nhé.

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, rút kinh nghiệm, làm kỹ ngay từ đầu chứ bây giờ ngán cái dán decal che cứ sơn thì không ngại. Không biết để nguyên vậy phủ 2K lên có ok không mấy bác hè  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Phải có chiên gia trang điểm lên tiếng hắn mới chịu nghe, e nói ròi mà hắn đâu nghe.

Mua loại này xài tạm cũng được, Lobster epoxy 1K, rất nhanh khô. Giá 105k/lon (1kg nhưng thực tế 800ml). Ngoài tiệm gọi là sơn lót kẽm.


Loại Epoxy 2 thành phần ngon hơn nhưng phức tạp hơn, mắc hơn gấp đôi.

Thanks.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Loại này lót thôi hả bác Ga con, sau đó sơn màu là loại gì bác bật mí luôn chứ. Sơn Đông Á, Hải Au hay expo chi đó được không bác.

----------


## ppgas

> Hi, rút kinh nghiệm, làm kỹ ngay từ đầu chứ bây giờ ngán cái dán decal che cứ sơn thì không ngại. Không biết để nguyên vậy phủ 2K lên có ok không mấy bác hè


Nếu ngại dán decal thì bác cứ lấy mỡ bò thoa lên, sơn bóc ra dễ dàng  :Smile: . Chỗ mấy cái ray trượt mà tra mỡ bò vào là đơn giản mà hiẹu quả.

----------


## Ga con

> Loại này lót thôi hả bác Ga con, sau đó sơn màu là loại gì bác bật mí luôn chứ. Sơn Đông Á, Hải Au hay expo chi đó được không bác.


Sơn hoàn thiện epoxy chỉ có loại 2 thành phần thôi ạ. Do đó cũng hơi khó.

Loại Epoxy này sơn xong mặt nó hơi nhám, rất bám sơn, có thể sơn hoàn thiện bằng sơn thường lên cũng dính rất tốt, chịu dầu mỡ cũng khá hơn.

Em thì thường sơn 2 nước epoxy, nước sau pha hơi lỏng để bóng hơn nước đầu. Sơn xong màu nó gần giống cụ Kem sơn, trắng hơi pha xám xanh một chút, thấy cũng ổn.

Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

> Cám ơn bác muộn rồi nhưng cố chữa. 
> 
> Bác cho em xin tên chi tiết và giá nữa thì tốt. Em tìm trên vùng núi này chắc không có rồi nhờ cụ nào mua hộ vậy.
> 
> Thank!


Mình inbox sdt của anh bạn tên Trung. Bác chủ động liên lạc để mua nhé. Đã nhắn bác ấy là có người gọi hỏi Sigmacover280, 1 thùng 20l, giá dưới 1tr  :Smile: . Bác nhớ hỏi bác ấy chỗ mua thinner (chất pha loãng) vì thinner chỉ cần ít thôi.

----------


## biết tuốt

giờ lột lớp sơn ra cho sạch cũng mệt đấy nhỉ, sơn gốc dầu dùng xăng dầu ra còn có loại dung dịch nào hiệu quả hơn k các bác?

----------


## thuhanoi

> giờ lột lớp sơn ra cho sạch cũng mệt đấy nhỉ, sơn gốc dầu dùng xăng dầu ra còn có loại dung dịch nào hiệu quả hơn k các bác?


Có cái chất tẩy sơn đó cụ, bôi vào lấy bàn chải phủi phủi là nó đi hết.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Ga con

> thì cứ phang loại star của Germany kìa , trong quận 8 , bãi chú Long còn mấy cặp dài dài , ngắn đủ cả size 25.


Hôm qua máu quá chạy qua xem thử, đúng là có thật, nhưng mỗi cây chỉ có một con trượt thôi, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## Huudong

Góp vui với các cụ. Tình hình là thấy giàn ray- vitme nó rão quá rồi nên em lột ẻm ra làm lại.
Vật tư mua dc như sau :
2 cặp ray NSK :LH250920GLC2, dài 900, như mứi, thông số -ốc ác y chang như ray cũ, bắt ốc lad xong, và đặc biệt mới lengkeng ko vết trầy, lại cứng cáp hơn ray cũ rất nhiều.
2 vitme NSK :W2006-196Z-C2Z do cụ THANHHAITDT nhượng lại, tình trạng good, Nut 4 đường hồi bi, bao dài, bao êm. 
4 bạc đạn 7204A : 1 vít me dùng 2 con mục đích đỡ chặn, dùng loại này với cái vitme của cụ THANHHAITDT thì phải tiện cái sowmi đóng vô do cái đường kính lắp bạc đạn của cây ray có phi 15. 
sơ bộ là như vậy, chắc mất 2 ngày nữa la ẻm chạy lại. Ahihi.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Hình như hôm trước e đo cái LH đâu vừa đâu ta (hay nhầm LS có khi).
Cây vít me như e cũng có 1 cặp, UP, nhưng đai ốc hình như đường kính nhỏ hơn khá nhiều lắp không vừa.
Bạc đạn đi với gối đó bác có thể chọn mấy con như 15TACxx, 17TACxx, 20TACxx đều vừa và thay thế lẫn nhau (đường kính ngoài khác nhau thôi).

Thanks.

----------

Huudong

----------


## Huudong

> Hình như hôm trước e đo cái LH đâu vừa đâu ta (hay nhầm LS có khi).
> Cây vít me như e cũng có 1 cặp, UP, nhưng đai ốc hình như đường kính nhỏ hơn khá nhiều lắp không vừa.
> Bạc đạn đi với gối đó bác có thể chọn mấy con như 15TACxx, 17TACxx, 20TACxx đều vừa và thay thế lẫn nhau (đường kính ngoài khác nhau thôi).
> 
> Thanks.


LH vừa y luôn, cái vụ đai ốc nhỏ hơn ko quan trong, vì cái đường ính 44mm ko phải mặt định vị vẹo gì, có cái tâm lỗ bắt ốc của cái cũ là 55mm, mà cặp này là 50, em phải phay 1 cái part trung gian, nói cung ko thành vấn đề, còn vụ bạc đạn thì đường nào cũng phải chế, vừa cốt trong thì ko vừa đường kính ngoài và bề rộng, nên coi cái nào ít phải chế nhất thì quất, hehe. sướng nhất vẫn là cặp ray, ko có gì phải phàn nàn.

----------


## ducduy9104

LH với LS kích thước khác nhau. Hình như là HSR~LH còn SR~LS thì phải.

----------

Huudong

----------


## Huudong

> LH với LS kích thước khác nhau. Hình như là HSR~LH còn SR~LS thì phải.


chính xác đó cụ hôm qua có đo cẶP HSR thì tương ứng kích thước với LH, tuy nhiên block của LH ngon hơn.

----------


## ducduy9104

LS với LH nó khác nhau chiều cao. Đời cũ hơn của NSK thì có thể thay SH~LH hoặc SS~LS.

----------

Huudong

----------


## Tuấn

Con máy này của bác chủ làm đến đâu roài ?

----------


## MINHAT

> Con máy này của bác chủ làm đến đâu roài ?


Bữa xin sđt của bác mà quên lưu ,đang có cây lò xo bt 40 bác lấy thì ơí em nhé

----------


## solero

> Con máy này của bác chủ làm đến đâu roài ?


Dạo này em hay bị bới móc thế nhỉ? đã lẳng lặng ỉm đi không được rồi hu hu.

----------


## Gacongnghe

> Đã PM vào chỗ kín.
> 
> Các cụ cho hỏi dàn điện của em này (AC Servo Analog) mua mạch của robot 3T hay Letech về chạy mach 3 Pulse Dir có ngon không ạ?


Bác solero ở thái nguyên ạ. E cũng hâm mộ mấy anh ci chế này.  Bác tiện cho e xin cái sdt e sang bái sư dc ko ạ.

----------


## solero

> Bác solero ở thái nguyên ạ. E cũng hâm mộ mấy anh ci chế này.  Bác tiện cho e xin cái sdt e sang bái sư dc ko ạ.


Em trình còi gì mà sư với sãi ạ  :Big Grin: 
Bác xem ở cuối bài cho đủ nhé.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...linh-tinh-shop

----------


## Gacongnghe

> Em trình còi gì mà sư với sãi ạ 
> Bác xem ở cuối bài cho đủ nhé.
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...linh-tinh-shop


Bác nói vậy chứ... Ýk e là muốn qua thăm bác học hỏi chút về đồ chế chèo.  E mới tập chơi món này nên còn nhiều thứ chưa biết

----------


## sonthientao

> Cụ Gà con cho em hỏi vụ điện đóm em này với. Chả là em này còn nguyên dàn điện thì có ứng dụng được gì không? ví dụ giữ lại motor + Driver thì phải chuyển đổi Pulse Dir sang 0-10v kiểu gì để chạy nó ạ?
> 
> Mã driver Sanyo BL Super AC Servo 3 trục tích hợp này là: 25BA020FFW301
> Mã driver Sanyo BL Super AC Servo trục chính là: 20BA150FFWB2


Bạn đã có sơ đồ chân chưa? Sđt của mình: 0909 146 779. Cho mình xin với. Xin hậu tạ

----------

